# Dunks of the Year 09-10



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

I remember we had a topic like this last year and it had the best videos. So if you see a dunk worthy of one of the best of the year, just put it in here. I'll start it off:

Outlaw on Gay tonight





dunno how to embed youtube link


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I love the impact.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I dont care if it was preseason


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The way he gets up, so explosive.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Richard Jefferson dunking on Greg Oden:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jakain said:


> Richard Jefferson dunking on Greg Oden:


Looking at that I honestly thought he was going to jump over him VC style, it looked a lot like it.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Just imagine if Outlaw actually knew how to use his athleticism for something other than elevation on his endless stream of jumpers.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Will Bynum implores you to get on his level.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Oh my goodness, that's just explosive, he just skipped by Wallace.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Will Bynum and Richard Jefferson were just nasty!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Iguodala had a sick 1 handed reverse tonight. It was the #1 play, but I cant find the video.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> Iguodala had a sick 1 handed reverse tonight. It was the #1 play, but I cant find the video.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks, awesome dunk.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Amare is still king and I hope Dwight pays attention.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

D Wade put's a sick dunk on the Cavs center Andy V.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a sick, sick, sick dunk. Wow.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That is the dunk of the year


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Yeah dunk of the year already. That was nasty.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

gotta the love the swagger step over the fallen victim. just nasty...


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

23AJ said:


> D Wade put's a sick dunk on the Cavs center Andy V.


Now that was just nasty. Gotta be the front-runner so far.

DAMN, D-Wade. Man, Varejao just got OWNED. I have never, ever seen somebody get knocked down that hard when getting dunked on. Watch Varejao hit the floor and curl up under the basket. Hahahaha.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

It'd be a crime if Shannon Brown doesn't compete in this years dunk contest. Put him + LeBron in a contest, and you'll have even Magic Johnson ranting that the dunk contest is BACK.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Agreed - Shannon Brown needs an invite.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That Wade dunk is ridiculous. Got to give him credit for that one. It's always good to see a flopper get embarassed on dunked on once in a while.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Is Von Wafer still in the league? He can still get up, and him Shannon Brown, and LeBron were already in a HS dunking contest before, and that was one of the best I've ever seen, at any level actually. Brown and Bron need to be there at absolute minimum. And Wade needs to at least try once, every superstar does mixed in with a few scrubs like Nate Robinson or whatever. Rudy Fernandez too this year actually, he just didn't have it last year.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Cap said:


> Is Von Wafer still in the league? He can still get up, and him Shannon Brown, and LeBron were already in a HS dunking contest before, and that was one of the best I've ever seen, at any level actually. Brown and Bron need to be there at absolute minimum. And Wade needs to at least try once, every superstar does mixed in with a few scrubs like Nate Robinson or whatever. Rudy Fernandez too this year actually, he just didn't have it last year.


nah, von wafer went to europe. rudy had some good stuff lined up last year, he just tried to save it for the next round instead of using it early and didn't make it far enough to use any of his best stuff.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Wade dunk was absolutely ridiculous. I jumped out of my seat and nearly choked on my drink.

Brown also had a nice one tonight:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

That Dwade dunk was disgusting. And is going to be tough to top. I was at the game and even the dude next to me (a Cavs/Lebron fan) was going bananas.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

23AJ said:


> D Wade put's a sick dunk on the Cavs center Andy V.


I watched this dunk over and over, and for some reason I'm not that impressed with the dunk. Sure it's a nice dunk but it didn't have the elevation and the hangtime of a "dunk of the year" kind of dunk, if anything he was taking advantage of angles, and the reason I kept watching it over and over is the first time I saw it I wasn't that overly impressed but everyone is saying how it's the dunk of the year, am I the only one that doesn't think the dunk is that great? Actually for whatever reason I'm never really impressed with Wade's dunks, I'm not a hater or anything, just the way he dunks it, he seems to take advantage of angles and such going around the defender, or around their arm etc. instead of just soaring/powering over them. He's one of those dunkers that appears more athletic then he really is, especially since his injuries, he's done a good job of making it look like he's just as athletic but if u look closely he has definitley lost a bounce in his step.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:nonono: ^


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

jayisthebest88 said:


> I watched this dunk over and over, and for some reason I'm not that impressed with the dunk. Sure it's a nice dunk but it didn't have the elevation and the hangtime of a "dunk of the year" kind of dunk, if anything he was taking advantage of angles, and the reason I kept watching it over and over is the first time I saw it I wasn't that overly impressed but everyone is saying how it's the dunk of the year, am I the only one that doesn't think the dunk is that great? Actually for whatever reason I'm never really impressed with Wade's dunks, I'm not a hater or anything, just the way he dunks it, he seems to take advantage of angles and such going around the defender, or around their arm etc. instead of just soaring/powering over them. He's one of those dunkers that appears more athletic then he really is, especially since his injuries, he's done a good job of making it look like he's just as athletic but if u look closely he has definitley lost a bounce in his step.


Yup, Wade is using angles, he's not athletic...










Analyze that photo for a minute.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i want to see a photo of Wade at the peak of his jump, he's still going up on that one


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

It doesn't get any more straight up 'going through the defender' than that dunk. I mean Dwade even got wacked in the face. Varajeo jumps from a half step inside the semi-circle straight up and ends up in the padding on his back. how is that angles?


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Shame it wasn't Shaq in that dunk


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Nah, im happy that dunk was over the most annoying Cleveland Cavalier of all time. Good job Wade.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

not D-Wade, but Derozan can hang...look for more from him in the future!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Wade over that flopper for me and its not even close.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Cap said:


> Is Von Wafer still in the league? He can still get up, and him Shannon Brown, and LeBron were already in a HS dunking contest before, and that was one of the best I've ever seen, at any level actually. Brown and Bron need to be there at absolute minimum. And Wade needs to at least try once, every superstar does mixed in with a few scrubs like Nate Robinson or whatever. Rudy Fernandez too this year actually, he just didn't have it last year.


James, Brown, and Derozan. That's what I'd like to see. Wade wouldn't be interesting at all. He really doesn't get much elevation/hangtime compared to the elite athletes in the NBA. It's mainly due to the fact that he's gifted with a near 7 foot wingspan and big hands that allows him to easily dunk on bigger players.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That should be against the Law...son :nonono:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I like Mbenga because he always challenges shots. The down side of this is that he almost always ends up on a poster, but still...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lawson is just too quick


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> The Wade dunk was absolutely ridiculous. I jumped out of my seat and nearly choked on my drink.
> 
> Brown also had a nice one tonight:


That's not going to win any Dunk of the Year competition, it's just a free dunk, but oh my goodness, that boy can get up above the rim.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joakim's been showing a lot of this kind of play so far.






Probably not a contender, but J-Smoove will throw down some more challenges for this competition this year, that's for sure.






Same story with this. Been a few good oops so far.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gortat had an absolutely filthy dunk against the Thunder last night. Pietrus too.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't find the Gortat one.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a way to end a game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That video doesn't work for me:






Great awareness by Smith.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

For some reason I find it funny. :funny:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ronnie Brewer had a nice one last night too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Watch out for Taj Gibson over Joel Pryzbilla and Joakim Noah over Greg Oden...pure nastiness


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

HB said:


> Watch out for Taj Gibson over Joel Pryzbilla and Joakim Noah over Greg Oden...pure nastiness


Rose on Oden was pretty nice too


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Noah has been dunking on everyone this season! He's been great.

Rose...damn that was nasty.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wade dunk still king.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

No YouTube on this one yet, but Pierce just put Bosh on a poster, and scrambled his eggs at the same time. One of the most vicious dunks I've seen this year (literally).


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

This one?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick dunk.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

looks like he just about kneed him in the junk on the way up


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

ouchhh but wade has the best dunk so far

Noah had a great dunk on Boozer last night


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dornado said:


> looks like he just about kneed him in the junk on the way up


Just about? Bosh was crumpled on the floor like a ragdoll for several minutes after. Pierce may have turned Bosh into a viagra spokesman.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was emphatic, but the knee to the bollocks was the worst part of it, that looked horridly painful.

Gerald Wallace had a nice one on LeBron last night.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

First highlight.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Piolo_Pascual said:


> This one?


Ouch.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vincenzo!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LYN840iJt


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

idk how to embed the video, its not the best dunk but worth showing.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Fish got fried... or something.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sit down.....ouch


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I call that a baptism


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I call that a charge. Still a nice dunk though.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Great dunk by Corey Brewer there.... might have been a charge, but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.... Fisher fell backwards like he was shot


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Explosive for a little guy.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Corey Brewer had a vicious dunk on Fisher.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the poster Derek.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

This play is just all kinds of awesome; the worst playmaking point guard in the NBA picks Ramon Sessions' pocket, passes the ball to himself downfloor, and then makes a behind the back pass to the NBA's Rainman, who promptly puts Corey Brewer on a poster.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Couldn't find Millsap's dunk on Dwight Howard


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That play from Boston was pretty awesome (I hate to admit that).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> That play from Boston was pretty awesome (I hate to admit that).


I thought it was good, but just play of the night good. I can't see how that could be a team's top play of an entire season.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jesus, dude, that was Eddie ****ing House and Tony ****ing Allen. The NBA equivalent of Laurel & Hardy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Owwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nasty dunk


----------



## Dualie (Feb 9, 2004)

I honestly didn't think Deron Williams could do that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Amare served up a few last night


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tyrus please stop hurtin' em'


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That shows how horribly athletic Tyrus is.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He also had a monster offensive rebound over Smith yesterday


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

FX™ said:


> Owwwwwwwwwwww.


I've probably watched this clip 20 times.

Not because the dunk was so great (it was nice though), but because it might be the worst defensive play I've ever seen caught on film.

Can anybody explain what Dwyane Wade is doing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JO surprised me with that one, and judging by the crowds silence, it stunned a lot more people.

Ryan Hollins had a huge dunk on Blatche...






Monster athleticism for a 7 footer.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow he was looking INTO the rim, looks like something about that Wolves arena makes guys soar, VC had a nice dunk against them yesterday also.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That was disgusting.


----------



## Joshua Thomas (Jan 5, 2010)

A Year-in-Review mix of the top best 40 dunks of the 2007-2008 Regular Season in the NBA. Includes slam dunks, facials, alley-oops, 360s, etc. from players such as LeBron James, Amare Stoudemire, Vince Carter, Rudy Gay, Kobe Bryant, Andre Iguodala, and more.

_______________
Beautiful Russian Women | Mail Order Brides | Sexy Ukrainian Girls


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

FX™ said:


> JO surprised me with that one, and judging by the crowds silence, it stunned a lot more people.
> 
> Ryan Hollins had a huge dunk on Blatche...
> 
> ...


Ryan Hollins and Dwight Howard probably get up the highest in the league. helps that they are 7 foot, Hollins can jump out of the gym!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

HB said:


>


/thread


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Juwan Howard found the fountain of youth.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Chris Kaman has to feel like a bum. Howards face afterward made it seem like he broke his hip or something.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Juwan Howard is 37 years old? You gotta be kidding me!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Nice

Boozer dunked on UD last night..nothing too special, but worth the watch.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I couldn't find Al Thornton's dunk on Joel Anthony, Noah had a dunk on Al Jefferson not too long ago and also Josh Smith destroyed Big Baby last night.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wades dunk still the best of the season.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. Nice dunk.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I was just about to post that dunk, the Wolves have 2 impressive dunks now. Which one will we finish the season with more of, impressive dunks or wins?lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

My favorite part of this dunk is when someone on Phoenix's bench starts to stand up instinctively and then leans over to talk to a teammate to try to play it off like he didn't....

(edit to add: I realize this dunk was just posted but I think it is better in real-time as opposed to the slow-mo replay)


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Look up one post. :laugh:

Iggy had a nice one last night too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kenyon's was nice, but Boozer's was just 100% nasty.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Somebody has to upload Beasley's put-back against the Cavs, one of the sickest dunks I've ever seen.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jeff Green is the new pound for pound toughest player in the NBA. I respect his toughness and game so much. Hopefully he continues to improve, and continues to drop the hammer! 

Great dunk!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shaoxia said:


> Somebody has to upload Beasley's put-back against the Cavs, one of the sickest dunks I've ever seen.


Just seen it. That is something special right there. It won't be long till it gets onto YouTube.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont think the Nets like Chris Kaman, p.s. T-Will should have been in the dunk contest. He's a better dunker than Gordon or Derozan.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> Somebody has to upload Beasley's put-back against the Cavs, one of the sickest dunks I've ever seen.


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

Wow. That Beasley dunk is the definition of a come-from-nowhere dunk. With the replay, it's hard to believe that Beasley sprinting to put it back is happening in real speed, just looks comically, absurdly fast. Just strange-looking.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

HB said:


> I dont think the Nets like Chris Kaman, p.s. T-Will should have been in the dunk contest. He's a better dunker than Gordon or *Derozan.*


debatable, but at least he's better than Gordon. Should be a Williams/Derozan dunkoff instead.


----------



## Booowacai (Jan 28, 2010)

Wallace must get the help from Jordan!
Hope his good appearance!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Not dunk of the year but a nice dunk nonetheless.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Everytime Kaman plays the Bulls, they seem to baptize him.


----------



## uvmhooooops (Feb 10, 2009)

did anyone see derrick rose' dunk like 15 minutes ago...sweet alleyoop


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Someone needs to post that Derrick Rose dunk from tonight, that was sick.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Interrobang said:


> Wow. That Beasley dunk is the definition of a come-from-nowhere dunk. With the replay, it's hard to believe that Beasley sprinting to put it back is happening in real speed, just looks comically, absurdly fast. Just strange-looking.


Watch Lebron in that clip. Right before he's going to jump for the rebound he sees Beasley running in and gives up on the play, that's why it's such a clear lane for Beasley.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Nevermind... it won't let me embed it.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

that was pretty awesome


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Derrick Rose is 6'3". He nearly had his head at rim level. That is madness.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

HB said:


> Everytime Kaman plays the Bulls, they seem to baptize him.


everybody dunks on kaman. Juwan Howard dunked on Kaman.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dornado said:


> Nevermind... it won't let me embed it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

FX™ said:


> Derrick Rose is 6'3". He nearly had his head at rim level. That is madness.


Exactly!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Love the fact even Hubie Brown lost his mind for a minute after that Derrick Rose dunk. Its amazing when guys like James, Smith, and etc get their heads at rim level or a bit above. But come on, this is a PG!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That Hickson dunk was too nasty for the first 3 or 4 minutes of the game. :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

man can Steve Nash run the pick and roll


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Amare. That was nasty. That's up there in my top 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That Amare dunk was pretty ****ing sick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dunk of the year right there


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That Amare dunk is nasty! I have it right below Wades dunk on AV.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Basel said:


> Damn.


That is some crazy length to execute that.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

jesus, that Ariza dunk is sick


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

No homer.

That Ariza play was pretty sick. It's like that Dwight Howard superman dunk. I think there should be a name for that type of shot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That can't be real, Vince Carter = done, no?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

No Waiii!!1111


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Fun game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Embedding is disabled, but here's DeAndre Jordan throwing it down on Theo Ratliff last night:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y42eYVHnrA4


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with the vicious dunk on RJ yesterday


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah that was crazy.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Don't care if it didn't count, was just vicious. This comment is the best:
"It's completely not fair that LeBron gets to use an Avatar in the game"


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

jesus, what a freak


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome dunk.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The athleticism never fails to impress, but the dunks themselves just bore me.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jesus LeBron...


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Beasley had a ridiculous putback against the Lakers. I wish Beasley would use his athleticism more, he's had some of the sickest dunks of the season.







How do you embed this stuff?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't care if that was a technical, it more than deserved it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Warrick also had some nice dunks in that game






He was late getting over but he was early getting on that poster lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was a monster. Deron has been a hopping beast recently.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Can't embed this but Andrew Bogut KOs Big Baby Davis


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That one was filthy, I love it.


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

JR Smith's 360 Alley-oop. DAAMMMNN.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was NBA 2K10 ****.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Now thats a ridiculous dunk


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

At about 0:29, Rudy Gay...


----------



## Lawson#3 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have an argument with some dudes about Smiths alley-oop, they say that it's the best alley-oop ever. Can you tell me your opinions about it ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lawson#3 said:


> I have an argument with some dudes about Smiths alley-oop, they say that it's the best alley-oop ever. Can you tell me your opinions about it ?


Its up there, but I am partial to Vince' windmill oop dunks


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That was ridiculous


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

A lot of ridiculous dunks this year, keep em coming!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

volleyball hops right there


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow...throw it down Asher!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Elevates & detonates! Love it.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


>


This dunk is right up there with the Olowokandi dunk and Amare's dunk over Josh Smith. Jesus H. Christ, I lost my **** when this happened.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Amare is the baddest man in the league


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Eugh Amare, you sicken me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I just saw that one. People need to stop trying to block him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Amare has been on a poster making spree as of late. Some real nastiness goin on here..


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


>


Bogut's had some good ones this season...


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope Amare joins the Heat and teaches Beasley a mean streak. Beasley has the potential to deliver facials like Amare but he's not enough of a badass.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

At this point, the folks in Phoenix have to be pulling all the stops to keep Amare.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick dunk by Thornton.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ronnie Price had a sick as hell one last night.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This is just from *2010 alone*. Amare has been a MONSTER. Just move out of the way.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol the guys on the Warriors bench stood up for dunk number 1...that dunk never gets old


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I think at the end we should award "Dunker of the Year" to the guy with the best collection of dunks in 09-10...

My nomination would go to Derrick Rose, who added this to his resume last night:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I was almost tempted to call you homer, but I refrained...that award clearly goes to Amare.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

HB said:


> I was almost tempted to call you homer, but I refrained...that award clearly goes to Amare.


It was absolutely a homer pick... like I said, it was a nomination


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Here's some of the Derrick Rose collection for '09-'10


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He got one in last game of the season


----------



## Xeneise (Jul 5, 2010)

Watch at 3:10


----------

